
ZkSNARKs in a nutshell - DennisP
https://blog.ethereum.org/2016/12/05/zksnarks-in-a-nutshell/
======
chrispeel
Alessandro Chiesa [1] gave an accessible "State of the Snark" [2] presentation
to the Silicon Valley Ethereum [3] meetup in October 2016 that is a good
companion to this. Alessandro is working to implement SNARKs in such a way as
to not require the trusted setup.

[1]
[https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~alexch/](https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~alexch/)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-HhDyXPWZc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-HhDyXPWZc)

[3]
[http://www.meetup.com/EthereumSiliconValley/](http://www.meetup.com/EthereumSiliconValley/)

~~~
Ar-Curunir
To follow up on the setup-less SNARKs, the idea is to create concretely
efficient probabilistically checkable proofs. These are proof systems first
pioneered ~25 years ago, and contain a lot of elegant mathematics but
unfortunately to this day they are highly impractical. However, Ale has been
doing a lot of work on bringing these systems into the realm of practical
feasibility, and the next few years in this field will be super exciting.

The additional benefit of PCP-based SNARKs is that the cryptographic
assumptions they rely on are pretty-well understood, and are almost standard
today.

------
Ar-Curunir
These are some pretty cool cryptographic primitives that form the basis for
ZCash.

------
freework
Thats a pretty long nutshell.

